
Singapore Builds 1.7B Mall with World's Largest Indoor Waterfall [video] - jameswatling
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhIciXr4bj4
======
aheneghana
What a waste of resources. Better look after the dwindling Nature of
Singapore.

